
Amazon’s new Kindle Oasis is (finally) waterproof and a little less expensive - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/amazon-finally-makes-a-waterproof-kindle-with-the-new-kindle-oasis/
======
tmaly
using my paper white in the tub has been a challenge. This looks great, but
not at a price point I would take it at.

